# USO Fishing with our military



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

USO Fishing with our military:
'God Bless America'
In 1941 the United States was about to be drawn into World War ll. December 7, 1941, the Japanese attack America's Pearl Harbor. December 8, 1941, The United States is at war. 
President Franklin D. Roosevelt brought numerous organizations together to form the United Service Organizations (USO).The USO was created to, 'Lift the spirits of America's troops and their families.' The USO is constantly developing new programs and services to meet the ever-changing needs of our troops and their families. 
Many things symbolize this great country we call America. But there is one value we hold above all others, the one thing more precious than life itself; our freedom! Thousands have paid the ultimate price to keep America free. We owe everything we have ever had, and will ever have, to those who fight to keep us free. The United States has the most powerful, best equipped, military every known to man, and we must keep it that way. Our freedom demands it. The strength of our military is in our troops. The USO, a nonprofit, non-political organization operates in over 160 locations in fourteen countries in the support of our troops. The USO is now, and will always be about our troops. Whenever and wherever they go the USO will be there until every single one comes home. 
Today the USO showed its resolve in the support of our troops by organizing a fishing trip on Hubbard Marina's Friendly Fisherman. Thanks to Ms. Amy Phillips, Center Manager, and Ms. Carrie Harper, Assistant Center Manager, for bringing together fifty active Marines, Air Force, Navy, and Army men and women and their families for an afternoon of fishing and relaxation:

Fist things first, the sign in:

Professional Mate, Mark, twenty years active duty on a nuclear submarine, goes over what to expect:

We are ready:


Let's get our rods and prepare for battle:

Open your jaws wide John's Pass Bridge; we are on a mission; a mission to catch fish:

Bright sun shine, eighty degrees, and calm seas, that's Madeira Beach, Florida, in December:

Today we will be targeting the abundant, good eating, gray snapper. Our active duty service men & women are having a real blast. Thank you USO! Thank you for being there for us:



Our Captain, Captain Bryon, four years active; six years reserve, A1-M1 Abrahms:

1st. Mate Kyle, A1-M1 Abrahms, five years active:

The Friendly Fisherman's patriotic crew has served our country for over thirty years, and now they are helping to 'lift the spirits of America's troops and their families,' by putting us on the fish:




As the sun sinks into the Western horizon it's time to call it a day. The day may be over, but the memories will last a life time: 

Now that will 'lift the spirits' of our active duty military men and woman:


Look at those smiles. Thank you USO; thank you Hubbard's Marina:


Fried gray snapper, now that will lift anyone's spirit:

It has been an honor to be among these men and women, these brave, courageous, patriotic, men and woman who serve in the protection of this great country. We can never thank them enough for what they do; we have been, are, and will forever be free because of them. Thank you USO, thank you for supporting our troops, for supporting our country. 
Check out the following short video. Follow the action from sigh in to a box full of fish. 
Sing along with our troops, two minutes thirty seconds into the video, God Bless America. 





Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

As usual, a great post. Good job, Bob. Thank you military men/women for your service. Sea-r-cy


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Sir.


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

I gotta tell you that when I was in Vietnam back in the 60's, I never had the opportunity to attend a USO show but it sure lifted my spirits just knowing that the possibility existed! Bob Hope was the face of the USO back then. It is great to see that the USO is still going strong and supporting our troops and their families. Thanks for posting this with all the photos too!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Of all the sharing I do, I think I am more proud of this than any. I felt like I was among heroes. 
Very best to one & all! Bob & Dee


----------

